# Seguimento Oceânia 2016



## Orion (1 Jan 2016 às 18:17)

Portais para o acompanhamento

Austrália:

http://www.bom.gov.au/

Nova Zelândia:

http://www.metservice.com/national/home

Tonga:

http://www.met.gov.to/

Ilhas Salomão:

http://www.met.gov.sb/

Polinésia Francesa:

http://www.meteofrance.com/previsions-meteo-france/polynesie-francaise/polynesie

Ilhas Fiji:

http://www.met.gov.fj/

Vanuatu:

http://www.meteo.gov.vu/


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2016 às 23:34)




----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2016 às 13:58)

> Rain keeps tumbling down over the Queensland interior, drenching drought declared areas with their best falls in years.
> 
> The rain, which initially focused over the north of the state, has shifted south in recent days as the weakening monsoon linked up with a low pressure trough.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.weatherzone.com.au/news/rain-continues-to-soak-inland-qld/429584












------


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2016 às 14:01)

A vizinha Nova Zelândia também está a experienciar uma seca:


----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2016 às 16:39)

Despite the weekend's deluge in the north, summer is barely a month old and already some regions are running low on drinking water. Supplies for farm animals and crops are being rationed.

Trucks are delivering water to parched vineyards in Marlborough. As river levels dip in the hottest months, water quality falls. Warning signs beside freshwater lagoons at Piha, Karekare and Bethells because of overloaded septic tanks are a familiar summer sight.

Toxic algae has been detected at 15 freshwater sites in Canterbury. North of Christchurch, people who draw water from rural supplies with shallow intakes must permanently boil water used for drinking, oral hygiene and food preparation.

The pattern is repeated most years. In all likelihood, the task of ensuring towns and cities - and the countryside - have access to clean and sufficient water, as well as water for recreation, is certain to become a pressing issue. It begs questions whether communities are adequately prepared to cope with water supply stresses, and whether agencies which manage fresh water are on top of their game.

---

New Zealand has immense water resources but much of it is in the wrong place. In some regions, limits to water use are approaching, crimped by supply or quality. All New Zealanders expect reliable access to clean water. The economy rests on its assured supply. As many as 200,000 jobs - in dairying, horticulture and tourism - directly depend on water.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11568850


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2016 às 20:17)

Rain reports from 9am Tuesday to 4am Wednesday include:

Bungwahl 255 mm
Upper Chichester (near Barrington Tops) 222 mm
Dungog 169 mm
Macquarie College 200 mm, Wallsend 194 mm, Merewether 191 mm (Newcastle area)
Williamtown Airport 186 mm
Tocal 157 mm
Maitland 155 mm

Imagem de radar que engloba a zona do aviso e acumulados nas estações entre as 9 da manhã do dia 5 até às +-07:20 do dia 6 (hora de Sydney):


----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2016 às 17:49)

*WA fires: Emergency warnings for Waroona, Harvey*

http://www.watoday.com.au/wa-news/e...aroona-and-preston-beach-20160106-gm0r5l.html


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2016 às 12:58)

*WA bushfire threatens several towns, residents warned to evacuate*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-09/live-wa-bushfire-threatens-several-south-west-towns/7078766

*Fishers told to be patient as El Nino continues*

http://www.radionz.co.nz/news/national/293781/fishers-told-to-be-patient-as-el-nino-continues

*Burrumbuttock Hay Runners deliver 5,000 bales to western Queensland's drought-affected graziers*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-...eliver-to-western-queensland-graziers/7078526

*Cotton farmers battle one of the worst cropping seasons on record after pesticide damage*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-09/cotton-farmers-struggling-with-crops-due-to-pesticide/7078590


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 23:16)

Até estala!


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 23:50)

*NSW storm: Power cut from thousands of homes *

http://media.smh.com.au/video-news/...ower-cut-from-thousands-of-homes-7141280.html


----------



## Orion (17 Jan 2016 às 17:28)

Quando chove no deserto...






http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-...-at-orange-creek-brings-out-the-green/7093292


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2016 às 16:16)

*Before and after: How the drought is biting in regional Australia*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-12-17/queensland-drought-photos-before-after/7035610


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2016 às 23:49)

*Stunning aerial views of New Zealand captured in 'View from Above' project*

http://www.stuff.co.nz/travel/desti...w-zealand-captured-in-view-from-above-project


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2016 às 23:59)




----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2016 às 18:33)

Há pouco ocorreram trovoadas severas perto de Cairns, Queensland, Austrália...






... que geraram um brutal acumulado horário no início da madrugada:


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2016 às 15:58)

Ball cloud over Picton, New Zealand


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2016 às 19:34)

*Lightning strike narrowly misses two Australians*

http://www.theguardian.com/australi...-strike-narrowly-misses-two-australians-video


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2016 às 20:22)




----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2016 às 17:09)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2016 às 20:56)

Mais um dia de muita precipitação (os números a verde) no nordeste australiano:











Os valores nem têm muito a ver com tempo severo mas mais com um conteúdo de água precipitável extremo (>63.5 milímetros - >2.5 polegadas - a 850 hPa):


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Fev 2016 às 13:34)

Descobri este vídeo há pouco. Que coisa mais épica.


----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2016 às 18:51)

Chuva massiva na Austrália:



> The immediate threat of severe thunderstorms has passed, but the situation will continue to be monitored and further warnings will be issued if necessary.
> 
> 73mm of rain fell at Menavale in the 1 hour to midnight.
> 48mm of rain fell at Euramo and 40mm at Tully in the 30 minutes to 11:15pm.
> ...



http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDQ20041.html


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2016 às 18:30)

*Heavy hailstorms hit Queanbeyan and south Canberra*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-...parts-of-canberra/7161236?WT.ac=statenews_act


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2016 às 16:50)

*Severe thunderstorms across south-east Queensland, 150mm of rain falls in 90 minutes*

http://www.weatherzone.com.au/news/...land-150mm-of-rain-falls-in-90-minutes/457162


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2016 às 19:34)

A ilha do sul da NZ está a ser afetada por um rio atmosférico:










A orografia causará uma acumulação massiva...






*Heavy rain for Fiordland and South Westland*
A moist northwest flow ahead of a trough over the Tasman Sea is bringing heavy rain to Fiordland and the ranges of South Westland through to Thursday. The heaviest falls are expected about Fiordland, where 120 to 160mm could accumulate in 24 hours. This is in addition to the heavy rain that has already fallen there during Wednesday. Further periods of heavy rain are likely on Friday.

People, especially trampers, are advised that streams and rivers will rise rapidly and surface flooding and slips are possible.

... deixando o interior-centro, a poucos quilómetros, deprivado de chuva significativa:


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 21:28)

This looks like a mini tsunami hit Australia,

translated:

Date.. 26.2016
The country.. Australia
El Niño caused sea level rise all over the world that happened in Queensland, Australia yesterday.


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2016 às 21:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> This looks like a mini tsunami hit Australia,
> 
> translated:
> 
> ...



As praias estão fechadas:

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...s-closed-for-the-weekend-20160226-gn4bnb.html

O ex-Winston é o culpado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 21:45)

Orion disse:


> As praias estão fechadas:
> 
> http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...s-closed-for-the-weekend-20160226-gn4bnb.html
> 
> O ex-Winston é o culpado.


Então era uma storm surge?


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2016 às 21:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Então era uma storm surge?



Sim (reportagem com má qualidade).


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 21:52)

Obrigado!


----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2016 às 01:00)

Ex-Winston a este da Austrália:







Não deixa de ser interessante que o modelo regional não combina com o modelo global, especialmente tendo em conta a diferença horária mínima. De facto os australianos têm muito trabalho para fazer nos seus modelos:


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2016 às 18:47)

Synoptic Situation:
Ex-tropical cyclone Winston is currently located over the Coral Sea approximately 220km east of Innisfail, and is expected to move slowly towards the coast during Thursday. 

Areas of heavy rain, which may lead to flash flooding, are expected to develop Thursday afternoon and evening, and continue into Friday. This will mostly be about the coast to ranges between Cairns and Townsville. Six hour rainfall accumulations in the 150 to 200 mm range are possible, with some 24 hour totals in excess of 300mm likely.


----------



## Orion (3 Mar 2016 às 20:31)

No seguimento do aviso anterior:






---

*Half of Fiji houses will have to be rebuilt*

http://www.radionz.co.nz/internatio...2/half-of-fiji-houses-will-have-to-be-rebuilt

O número de mortos ascende aos 44. Anteriormente estava nos 43.


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2016 às 21:04)




----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2016 às 17:11)

> The decline of the 2015-16 El Niño continues in the tropical Pacific. Temperatures below the ocean surface have cooled steadily, with only the top 50 metres more than +1 °C warmer than normal. It is likely this is the coolest this top layer of ocean has been since January 2015. Atmospheric indicators reflect such changes in the ocean. For instance, the Southern Oscillation Index (SOI) has returned to weak El Niño levels. However, some indicators, such as cloudiness near the Date Line, have been slower to respond and still show a clear El Niño signal.
> 
> International climate models suggest El Niño will continue to weaken during the southern autumn, returning to neutral levels by mid-2016. For winter and spring, climate models suggest neutral and La Niña are equally likely. However, the accuracy of forecasts made at this time of year is lower than those at other times, and therefore some caution should be exercised.



http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/enso/

O sudeste asiático continua a sofrer com a seca:






---


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2016 às 19:19)

*Worst bleaching on record for Great Barrier Reef: scientists*

https://news.yahoo.com/worst-bleaching-record-great-barrier-reef-scientists-021438874.html


----------



## Orion (4 Abr 2016 às 20:22)

O arquipélago das ilhas Fiji, já de si com bastantes danos nas suas infraestruturas, está sendo afetada por chuva torrenciais:



> Special Weather Bulletin Number EIGHTEEN FOR HEAVY RAIN ISSUED FROM RSMC NADI AT 4:30AM on TUESDAY the 05TH of April 2016.
> 
> RAINFALL SINCE 9AM MONDAY:
> 
> ...



O portal meteorológico local ainda tem o ciclone Winston no gráfico do radar:















http://www.radionz.co.nz/internatio...in-fiji-likely-to-persist-as-floodwaters-rise
http://www.radionz.co.nz/internatio...in-fiji-likely-to-persist-as-floodwaters-rise

Ainda no que concerne a ilhas tropicais, foi declarado o estado de emergência em Palau devido à seca e à falta de água potável. As ilhas Marshall e algumas ilhas da Micronésia estão num estado semelhante (seca recorde).


----------



## Orion (27 Abr 2016 às 16:56)

> Tasmania experienced its driest spring on record, while the state's west coast has had its lowest ever nine months of rainfall.



http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-04-26/tasmanian-farmers-count-cost-of-dry-spell/7359580


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2016 às 18:08)

*Obama declares disaster as Marshall Islands suffers worst-ever drought *

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/apr/28/obama-marshall-islands-drought

---


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2016 às 18:14)

Um tombo de 5º na estação de Kilmore Gap


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2016 às 18:25)

Orion disse:


> Tasmania experienced its driest spring on record, while the state's west coast has had its lowest ever nine months of rainfall.
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-04-26/tasmanian-farmers-count-cost-of-dry-spell/7359580
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-04-26/tasmanian-farmers-count-cost-of-dry-spell/7359580









Em suma, há avisos para trovoada severa e/ou tempo severo para: Tasmânia, Austrália do Sul, Victoria, Nova Gales do Sul e para o ACT (Australian Capital Territory).


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2016 às 16:16)




----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2016 às 19:57)




----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2016 às 22:05)

*Epic dry continues in Queensland with 84 per cent of state drought-declared*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-05-11/slight-improvement-in-queensland-drought-status/7405286


----------



## Orion (16 Mai 2016 às 16:52)

> Around 30,000 lightning strikes have hit land sea around the country in the last 24 hours thanks to the severe weather hitting New Zealand's west coast.



http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11639735


----------



## Orion (16 Mai 2016 às 21:53)




----------



## Orion (16 Mai 2016 às 22:11)




----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2016 às 16:17)

*Tornado terror: 'I felt like I was going to get sucked out of my home'*

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/bay-of-plenty-times/news/article.cfm?c_id=1503343&objectid=11640195


----------



## Orion (18 Mai 2016 às 15:42)

Here's one example of why MetService issues Severe Thunderstorm Watches and Warnings. Significant wind damage occurred in the Waiuku/Waipipi area of Auckland around 1230pm today, underneath a line of thunderstorms. A car bonnet was ripped off its hinges and blown 50 metres away, trees were twisted off and blown over, and nearby fences and roofs blown away. We're not certain whether this was a tornado or straight line gust as yet. But we're glad the chickens were OK. Used with permission (thank you to Sheryl at Waipipi). ^GG


*Video: Hailstorm pelts Coromandel as severe weather continues near Auckland*

https://www.tvnz.co.nz/one-news/new...mandel-severe-weather-continues-near-auckland

*Tornado, power cuts hit Buller*

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11640781


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2016 às 20:01)




----------



## Orion (1 Jun 2016 às 15:11)




----------



## Orion (28 Set 2016 às 14:47)

Há pouco (8h UTC):






As condições tempestuosas devem persistir mais um pouco:






As imagens de satélite podem ser consultadas aqui.
*
South Australia blackout: Once in 50-year storm lashes state *

http://www.smh.com.au/national/sout...0year-storm-lashes-state-20160928-grqpks.html

Já ocorreram mais de 130 mil raios no estado da Austrália do Sul. Choveu granizo do tamanho de bolas de golfe.


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2016 às 18:15)

O ciclone está a fazer _landfall_.






Há várias estações perto do núcleo. 979 hPa em Port Lincoln e 975 hPa em Cape Borda.

Não vai chover por aí além, residindo o maior perigo nas ondas e no vento. O ar tropical estará muito longe:


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2016 às 18:20)

Na bóia oficial mais perto...


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2016 às 18:27)




----------



## Orion (28 Set 2016 às 18:30)




----------



## Orion (28 Set 2016 às 20:51)

O núcleo atinge Adelaide


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2016 às 17:49)

*Big storm: 'That's only half the rain'*

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=11719573


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2016 às 22:21)

Complementando os dados relativos ao ciclone:



> What was described by the Bureau of Meteorology as a mid-latitude cyclone hit SA during September and created tornadoes that knocked over more than 20 transmission towers and resulted in a state-wide blackout.
> 
> BOM also released a report today confirming at least seven tornadoes touched down on September 28, an outbreak caused by multiple supercell thunderstorms.
> 
> ...



*Climate change an influence behind rare SA storm and NSW coastal damage, Climate Council says*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-11-14/sa-and-nsw-storms-attributed-to-climate-change/8023046

---

*Buildings damaged, thousands without power after 'mini tornado' wreaks havoc in Mildura*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-11-...rnado-damages-buildings-power-outages/8019976


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2016 às 17:53)

Já há 4 mortos.


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2016 às 14:40)

*Queensland weather: 'Very dangerous' thunderstorms cross south-east Queensland*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-01/thunderstorm-warning-issued-for-south-east-queensland/8084324


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2016 às 21:42)




----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2016 às 03:42)

Mau tempo no sudeste da Austrália. É um festival de trovoadas severas.


----------

